# New 90g tank sharing



## 211303 (Oct 30, 2013)

Just have the tank set up and start running

Will keep monitoring the water

Probably start adding fish if the water is OK in a week or two.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Will it be planted? Also i love that piece of driftwood.


----------



## 211303 (Oct 30, 2013)

Cichlidman14 said:


> Will it be planted? Also i love that piece of driftwood.


I would only tie a couple of anubias on the driftwood, as I am going to have some Geos.

Would also have a school of lemon tetra. From all I know, lemon tetra stays at the upper part of the tank. Will they feel unsafe in my tank? They have nothing for cover in the upper part of the water.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

If you like lemon tetras, check out the orange tetra i believe. They are a variant of them and are orange instead of yellow.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1254191948

Here's a link to what they look like


----------



## 211303 (Oct 30, 2013)

A little update:



Just plant some anubias and amazon sword plant in the tank.

The water seems ok, with 0 ammonia and nitrite, 60ppm GH and 80ppm KH.

The PH is 7.5. Seems a bit high, but still acceptable. With the bogwood in the tank, I think it will drop in time.

Will be putting a small school of lemon tetra in the tank in a few days. Hope everything goes fine.


----------



## 211303 (Oct 30, 2013)

Cichlidman14 said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_archive_item&fwcharacins1254191948
> 
> Here's a link to what they look like


Thanks, but I think I will choose the yellow one. I like it that way.

Besides, my LFS doesn't seem to have the orange one.

They have some albino ones though.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yah, the orange are a little rare since they are making a big introduction. The tank is looking good though


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

How are you cycling this tank?


----------



## 211303 (Oct 30, 2013)

Deeda said:


> How are you cycling this tank?


I was doing the fishless cycle


----------



## 211303 (Oct 30, 2013)

Just get 4 geos back from the LFS.

They are some 2"-3" juveniles, but already start showing some red on their head.

I had planed for some more, but decided to hold back. Don't want to trigger an ammonia spike.

After observing for a while, I found that the biggest of them constantly bump and push the others when they get close, but the smaller ones just don't seem to bother. 
They don't even try to run away. The geos didn't bother the lemon tetras though.

That is strange. I hope it's because they are nervous in the new environment.

The question is, Is it normal for the red head tapajos to have conspecific aggression? I am quite worry about it since they are my first Geos. 
All the information on the web suggest that these geos are mild species and enjoy being in groups, but it doesn't seem it is the case in my tank.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Depending on how much ammonia you were dosing while doing your fishless cycle, you may be able to fully stock.

I do not have experience with Geophagus, but it sounds like typical cichlid behavior. Generally, the majority of aggression is towards conspecifics. It doesn't sound like anything too crazy, though. Try adding some additional decor. Give them time to settle in. And again, depending on how the cycle played out, you could add more to get your final count.


----------



## 211303 (Oct 30, 2013)

I had added some extra driftwood in the tank, and increase the stock of OH tapajos to 6. The fish seems to welcome this change, and territory problem has ease a bit. The fish are now digging pits. Not sure why they do that, but they rest in those pits at night.

There is a mild black brush algae problem in the tank, and had thought of introducing 1-2 SAEs to address to the problem. However, yesterday I saw my OH tapajos munch on the algae. I didn't know fish other than SAEs will eat black brush algae, but now seeing them snacking on the algae, I think they will keep the algae on check.

Now the tapajos are all having ragged tails, as you can see in the pictures below. I believe it is due to aggression, as my water quality is fine and my tetras have perfect tails. I have been treating the tank with Melafix, hoping to help regrowth and prevent infection. Now is the day 3 of the treatment, but there is no notable progress.

Some more photos of the fish
Sorry for the poor quality of the pictures. I have no camera with me, so I can only use my phone. Besides, the fish just rush on me every time I get near the tank. It's quite hard to get a shot.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Looks good! If the fish continue nipping eachother during a treatment I doubt you'll see results. Let them settle in and see what it looks like a month from now. Doesn't sound like any severe damage at this time.


----------

